# Smoking a partially frozen bone in pork butt...need pointers



## billski7 (Aug 25, 2017)

15 lbs although I think it is probably two 7.5 lb shoulders because it's still in the shrink wrap. Short notice to smoke it for the fight Saturday night. I have it soaking in cold water at the moment to help thaw, but nervous that if I don't get it on the smoker in the next few hrs, it won't be ready. I'd like to inject it once I get it thawed enough. Using a Cajun Injector electric POS. Any advice is welcomed.


----------



## bigpapi1869 (Sep 2, 2017)

Well, I'm too late to help, but maybe someone else has the same question. I wouldn't put it on the smoker unless you're sure it's thawed all the way. The big issue would be safety. If it's still frozen, even a little bit, it will spend too much time at temps perfect for bacteria growth. And because the cure won't penetrate the frozen part, that's dangerous.

Soaking in water isn't as useful as you'd think, because the water slowly equalizes temperature with whatever is in it. Then you lose thawing power. Use running water to thaw faster, but only if you know it can be thawed within three hours, again a safety thing. And then get it in brine, inject it, rub it, whatever your cure method is.

Again, sorry this is too late for the fight, but hopefully it helps someone else.


----------

